# Netflix: Metered Broadband a Pure Cash Grab Company Not Pulling Punches in Per Byte Debate



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2011)

Netflix: Metered Broadband a Pure Cash Grab
Company Not Pulling Punches in Per Byte Debate



> With AT&T recently imposing new 150-250GB caps  and $10/50GB overages, it would be nice to see more studies like this  exploring the U.S. market -- before carriers here continue their  relentless pursuit of following in Canada's pricing footsteps.



http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/114215



> At the most _(per Lemay-Yates Report)_, 1.4¢/GB, the 250GB cap  costs $3.50. At the least, .9¢/GB, the 250GB cap costs $2.25.  I pay  $65.00/250GB, which, by my limited math = 26.0¢/GB (not counting junk  fees).
> 
> Is my math wrong or is AT&T just some greedy sombishes? Someone work that percentage because my numbers seem outlandish ...



I tend to agree.  Bandwidth is cheap.  I pay 5c a GB for the server, and that includes hardware upkeep. All these new caps being put out, just cash grabs.


----------

